# Skinny Minnie!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I never thought I would be one of these people but Dash is too skinny! While my other dogs are thin as well, for shows I need him to gain weight. My breeder has given me some great advice but I want to get all that I can as he seems to be like his grandmother in this department.

What we have done so far:
- raw satin balls
-cooked satin balls. Dash pushed these off his plate and just ate the kibble <BG> I had to keep the lions at bay until he walked away
-what he likes so far is chicken and rice, beef roast with juice.

Any recommendations for high calorie food, etc. He is on half puppy half adult of high protein food and he likes it. Treats would be great too! (Katie-what was it that you had?)

As Ryan's recommendation for raw, I can't do that right now as we are going to be travel for 2 out of the next 4 weeks. Maybe later.

Thanks everyone, I am trying to be careful I dont end up with a 15lb maltese and a 30lb havanse out of this deal too! Belle and Dora love that I have gone crazy trying new stuff everday. My DH keeps saying Dash is just thin like his daddy and likes to jog <BG> I know he is a growing boy I just need to make sure he has what he needs to grow up as gorgeous as he can be!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - oh I feel for you girl. You may not have had him on Satin Balls long enough - it took a full four weeks for me to get nearly 1 lb. on MeMe with most of the weight gain in the last week. I think Katie was feeding Wellness puppy food but that can also cause the runs in some dogs.

I know you've probably tried EVO since that's one of the highest calorie foods out there. What about mixing with the Wellness canned food? It's a really nice high quality food. Another good kibble that people are raving about is Orijen's.

Finally one trick that finally worked for me was to...spoil him where he eats. :frusty: I feed MeMe in her crate but if she doesn't finish and I need to her keep weight on - I put her bowl on the chair with me and darn if the girl doesn't finish the whole thing. I hate doing it, but she's got to keep the weight on.

As for the treats, the Natural Balance rolls are nice because they've got that extra calorie wheat flour in them if he doesn't have a wheat allergy (which I'm assuming he doesn't since you did okay on Satin Balls). Of course Bailey's K-9 jerky is wonderful but if he's not eating his meals, I'd withhold treats except as an appetite enhancer on top of his food.

Have you tried adding a little warm water to his kibble (1 tbsp max)? Also, sometimes they aren't hungry early in the morning so a bit later giving them back their food can help too. Oh good luck...I know the struggle well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've had two girls that had a lot of trouble with being too thin when they were young, so we had to do this quite a bit in their puppy stage. I don't like handling it often, but I made a game out of working on some very simple commands and treating with chunks of raw Satin Balls. Competition does wonders too! You can do big chunks for Dash and teeny nibbles for the other girls.

Cheese is fattening and doesn't usually cause problems unless the dog has a lactose intolerance.

If his adult teeth are in, remember that you are going to need to brush those teeth with all the soft treats. Satin Balls have a bit of molasses in them too, which sticks to those upper teeth & gums.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, I just saw your comments over in the treats thread (linked here). If he really likes chicken, can you try giving him chicken thigh meat instead of white meat? I'd suggest starting small though so you don't upset his stomach if it is too rich for him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- that is a good idea. My DH was laughing this morning cause while he ate about 1/2 cup of a food soaked in kibble (he didn't eat the cottage cheese!) and then he went running around the yard doing run like hells and grabbed his ball to play. He said well that breakfast is worn off already! I think i might grab some chicken thighs tonight at the store. I have turkey breast in the crock pot right now  DH and I are already starting to eat at home more often since this little guy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think Cicero's weight is okay but I have had a time with finding a food he will eat. I've hand fed many times to get him to eat. Used some kibbles teaching -- and many kibbles he will not touch at all. I tried to forget the 'problem' and feed him some of what we had for dinner -- then go back to worring that he is not getting all he needs. DH and I don't get a balanced diet either, but that doesn't worry me. I have come to the reality that he does not like dry foods at all. I've tried adding other things...cheese..water..you name it..and he will still leave the kibble. I have tried raw -- he threw up -- and I would too! I'm about at the bottom of my list of foods -- then I got Wellness Duck and sweet potatoes this weekend and he LOVES it (so far) but this morning was the very FIRST sticky butt I've had to deal with. He does better with a late breakfast and I cooked some rice this morning to add to the food and hope that solves the butt wash problem. His 'okay' weight might be from the "Nature's Recipe" training treats. They are small -- and I even break them into -- but he will do anything for those treats. I think they would/have added some weight. He is 9.5 lbs at 6 months.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Kimberly already mentioned the cheese, 
I'm told potatoes do well to for gaining weight, and most dogs love cheese and potatoes...

Good luck!

I've got the opposite here, my Drama-Queen needs to lose a little weight..... shall I send some over to Dasher


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I find that good ole brown rice and chicked or beef boiled, works great to put on the weight. Also, cheese can cause constipation sometimes, so go easy on that at first until you know how he will react to it. It will take time to get some weight on him, but with your future travel coming up and all they will be doing is eating and sitting, he might put some more on then too. <grin>

When we talked about the satin balls, I forgot to ask you how many times you offered it to him?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I posted some other tips privately, because they won't make sense to non-show folks. Heck, a lot of show people don't understand it either, but will assist Dasher in multiple ways. It was also along the lines of Kathy's moving comment (eating & sitting) helping him. It doesn't last forever, but some restrictions on him in the short-term will benefit him in several areas.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We did the raw twice and the meat twice. I also tried giving them plain without kibble. I thought maybe encouragement when Belle ate it would help. Belle at hers and then went over and ate his would give him a competition <BG> I still have a lot left so we will definitely try them again. I think tonight I am going to run to the store and buy some canned food to mix in too. He likes his kibble- evanger and evo mixed pretty well! He loves it with the chicken and brown rice but I think he does run everything he eats off. I know he is still puppy energy but boy oh boy does this guy move on 7 hours of sleep!!!

Thanks for those Kimberly!

He will probably be the most traveled 7 month old puppy pretty soon too so I think that will help a lot Kathy 

Suzanne- definitely send it here! I keep joking I am going to have the first 30lb hav cause Dora knows if Dash doesnt eat, we put the food down again soon and you should see her stick to him!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
I would suggest you stick with one thing for at least a week. He is still a puppy and his he might not be sure of what is being changed all the time in his food. Use the kibble mixed with chicken or beef with rice for a minimum of 1 week preferabley 2 weeks before you change to something different.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I certainly can not offer any advice----however I could spare plenty of extra weight I carry!ound: I'd be more then happy to send over some for Dasher!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh Amanda, I have the same problem with Tito. Our conformation class teacher and vet have told us he was skinny so we have been trying to fatten him up for shows. I give him satin balls 2x a day, and use hot dogs for conformation class 2x a week so he gets a 2 hot dogs there, then hot dogs for shows. I try to spruce up his kibble with ham and other goodies, but he is still skinny. He begs for food nonstop, so I don't know what his deal is. I think he is just a boy and just runs around and plays alot. Cheese is good, but beware of the poo butt.

I have to brush his teeth tons though since all the soft food is not cleaning his teeth so for sure remember that! Good luck and do share any tips for the skinny minnie club!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Amanda
Old thread but I didn't see anyone mention peanut butter for extra calories. Have you tried that?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey, it's as good as any time as any for an update. How are those chicken thighs working at the weight gain?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is just literally the most picky dog out there and high energy so not the best combination! <BG> He really doesn't like peanut butter- Belle's favorite though. Just grab a jar and she knows what that is! The chicken thighs were good and he ate a week of those. I have really learned as Kathy reminded me to stick to one meat a week otherwise I create a monster!- Beef is probably the best though as he really likes that and will sometimes just eat that out of the kibble and then come back to it in 10 minutes. I just need more carbs but he will pick around it and if you give him something he doesnt really like, he is all for skipping a meal. I do cave in. We are currently on the road traveling and I have to say one of his favorite things is the nature's variety freeze dried raw medallions (he didnt eat since yesterday morning so I got them out). Funny thing is he doesn't like raw meat but if you grab the bag, his otherwise not hungry stomach goes wild! Also he wants to eat with the other dogs. If I try to put him separate he cares more about them than his food. So Belle and Dora are great on leave it again as it is repeated several times! Also helps to take a piece of his food and make him do a trick. Usually helps get him interested.

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - talk about challenges Amanda. I guess I'm just one tough momma - I just keep giving her the same thing and whatta you know - one meal later, MeMe's hungry enough to finish almost 1 1/2 meals. It's tough though when you know they need the weight so I admire you having the fortitude to keep it interesting for Mr. Dasher.

Safe travels!


----------

